# Mathews Z7



## buckmanwg (May 29, 2010)

Yesterday, I shot the Z7 at my local archery shop. 
All I can say is WOW!!!! I can't wait until it's all set up and I can take it home!! I currently shoot a Mathews Icon and love that bow but the Z7 is UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## moezdee (Jun 13, 2009)

i'm with you on this bow , shot it saturday, ordered it today. incredibly smooth,no vibration all i could hear was the pop when the arrow hit the target.


----------



## bigsarg99 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Got Mine Today*

I had mine set-up today at my local bow shop and it is SWEET!!!! The shop has a an outddor range and wouldnt you know it, it rained all day long! Oh well I will have to double up tommorow!! :wink:


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

I've had mine for about a month and a half now. Absolutely love this bow. Smooth, quiet, very little vibration, and fast. Can't ask for much more in a bow.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

slickhedshooter said:


> I've had mine for about a month and a half now. Absolutely love this bow. Smooth, quiet, very little vibration, and fast. Can't ask for much more in a bow.


I agree 100%, I have been shooting the Z7 for a week and a half and absolutely love it.

I thought I would never find a bow I would like as much as my old drenalin, but this thing is sweet.

I am shooting, 65 pounds, 358 grain arrow, 28 inch arrow 309 and 310.

I love this bow.


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

*agree*

it is the nicest bow we ever had ,have won a lot with it and taken 1 woodchuck at 63 yards .fast , quiet,smooth and best customer service in the industry


----------



## bigsarg99 (Jul 12, 2007)

Finally got to work out with mine yesterday and I love this bow! It does shoot so smooth and is smoking fast. I recently purchased an extreme 1200 "Bone Collector" site and was gonna run it on my Bear Truth 1 but when I got the Z7 I figured what the heck and put it on the new bow. I wasn't real sure with a new bow and new site how well I would shoot right away but this bow is so smooth and shoots so nice that I was able to get some nice half dollar size groups after a few arrows. It will be a good while before I get a new bow thanks to the Z7!


----------

